# Cryptanthus bivittatus



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 27, 2013)

Possibly 'Ruby'. I had to move all of my crypts to shadier spots this year after switching my light stand over to T8's (from T12s). A number of the crypts started showing signs of leaf burn, which surprised me. However, almost all of them starting throwing out flowers as well. This is one that didn't get much / any foliage damage.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 28, 2013)

very nice leaf colour!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 28, 2013)

I might have a few of these. A relative got some sort of cryptanthus from Walmart, it got stressed and produced lots of little plantlets and then they gave the plant to me. In super low light the leaves turn green.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, sounds about right. I'm always on the look out at the chain stores (Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot) for new and interesting cryptanthus. I've picked up some pretty interesting ones over the years, but this variety has always done the best for me.


----------

